# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Blue eyed VS Black eyed leucistic

## iHazSnake

I am just fascinated by lucy's and i was wandering which preference you guys had... i am planing to do some breeding in the future, and it would be nice to get some opinions.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I prefer Black-Eyed.  They look a lot cooler to me.  If BELs had very bright blue eyes say like a Husky does, then I'd probably like the BELs a lot better.

----------


## Ouroboros

I would pick a BEL. There's just something great about a white snake with dark blue eyes. Lesser x Butter, Lesser x Lesser or Butter x Butter should give you some great looking BEL snakes.

----------

iHazSnake (01-04-2010)

----------


## Dave763

Blue for me :Very Happy:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (04-20-2010),Deadly_Legend (08-09-2010),_Hock3ymonk3y_ (04-22-2010),_Oroborous_ (04-20-2010),singingtothewheat (01-04-2010),_steveboos_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## Ouroboros

But if you're looking for a great white snake - then go for a snow.  :Wink:

----------


## abi21491

I personally like the Blue Eyed Lucys best - I've always been a huge sucker for white animals with blue eyes. I used to specialize in breeding 7 breeds of BEW (blue eyed white) rabbits, and I've kept other BEW animals. I just love them! I really hope to have a BEL someday  :Smile:

----------


## J.Vandegrift

> But if you're looking for a great white snake - then go for a snow.


Except snows are not white when they are adults.

----------


## Ouroboros

> Except snows are not white when they are adults.


It depends on what line of axanthic. I'm the proud owner of a snow (VPI) that is pretty white and only have a faint yellow pattern.

----------


## J.Vandegrift

> It depends on what line of axanthic. I'm the proud owner of a snow (VPI) that is pretty white and only have a faint yellow pattern.


Do you have any pics? Any I have seen have just looked pretty much like faded albino's as adults. I would love to see a nice one.

----------


## j_h_smith

Dudes, spread the love.  Everybody's got to love somebody.  Blues or blacks are both good looking snakes.  I would love to have either one given to me.

Any takers?  :Wink: 
Jim Smith

----------


## withonor

Until there is a brown eyed lucy I will have no preference.

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

I like the look of black eyeds better but i like genetic possibility of a blue eyed and the morphs that go into them better i guess ill go with blue eyed then...  :Smile:

----------


## MarkS

I like them both, however I want the blue eyes for a bright white animal, but I hope my black eyes turn out with a lot of yellow blotching.

----------


## Emilio

I like both but prefer the blue eyed lucy.

----------


## dracovolans

> i like the look of black eyeds better but i like genetic possibility of a blue eyed and the morphs that go into them better i guess ill go with blue eyed then...


x2

----------


## EmberBall

I have both, a Super Sulfur and Super Mojave, and think they are both cool in their own way.

Super Mojave-this snake was from a two egg clutch, from a Sulfur Mojave x Sulfur Mojave breeding, so she could have Sulfur in her.  She has the dark head, and some nice yellow coloring to her.  The blue eyes are definetly a cool look.









Super Sulfur-from a nice clutch from a Sulfur Mojave x Sulfur female, so she could be a Super Sulfur Mojave.  I know this is not the textbook Black eyed Lucy, but I think the orange splotches give them character.  I like the black eyes with the red iris.

I know you are probably tired of seeing her pic, so will only post one :Smile: 




Dave

----------


## bluebamboogirl

I haven't had a ball in years, but am about to purchase a blue eyed leucy male baby.  I joined here to research the seller.  Where do I go to do that?

----------


## j_h_smith

> I know you are probably tired of seeing her pic, so will only post one
> 
> Dave


As far as I'm concerned, you can post these pictures as often as you like.  They are some very nice looking snakes. :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

Jim Smith

----------


## withonor

> As far as I'm concerned, you can post these pictures as often as you like.  They are some very nice looking snakes.
> 
> Jim Smith


No kidding.

First time I've seen those pictures and that black eyed lucy/pied-hybrid-looking-ball is amazing. Gives them SOME character is the least you could say!

----------


## EmberBall

David, you can type in Extreme Super Sulfur into the search key, and you can find a thread with a TON of pics...

Thanks Jim.

Dave

----------


## WesleyTF

@emberball--that last one is GORGEOUS!  I don't think anyone would tire of pics.

----------


## JayCee

As long as they are pure white the eye color doesn't matter much to me.  Many I see look dirty white and aren't appealing at all.

----------


## Ouroboros

> Do you have any pics? Any I have seen have just looked pretty much like faded albino's as adults. I would love to see a nice one.


I honestly don't know how to post photos on this forum.  :Embarassed:  I do have a photo of my snow (taken by the breeder), and I've got a written permission to use it.

It depends on the line of axanthic used. Joliff and TSK produces a snow that looks like a faded albino. I can't wait to see how the Black Axanthic line will affect the snow.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Well the first thing is to get them hosted somewhere online.

You can put them in your gallery here - this tutorial is a bit old but the basic procedure is the same I think.

And here is another one in video form that might also help.

You can also use a site like http://photobucket.com/ 

They should also have tutorials to help you.

If you still have trouble just ask any member of staff and we will do our best to get you sorted.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## Ouroboros

> Hi,
> 
> Well the first thing is to get them hosted somewhere online.
> 
> You can put them in your gallery here - this tutorial is a bit old but the basic procedure is the same I think.
> 
> And here is another one in video form that might also help.
> 
> You can also use a site like http://photobucket.com/ 
> ...


Thanks for the advice.  :Smile:  

I think that I managed to upload a photo of my little gemstone. I love my snow! Here's a link that should show a photo of my snow.: 

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...hp?i=28822&c=3

----------

_TessadasExotics_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## Ouroboros

She has turned more white since then.

----------


## withonor

> Thanks for the advice.  
> 
> I think that I managed to upload a photo of my little gemstone. I love my snow! Here's a link that should show a photo of my snow.: 
> 
> http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...hp?i=28822&c=3


Beautiful python.



If you copy and paste the BB Image Code that starts with [img] the picture will show up without having to click a link. Makes it easier for viewers and doesn't take any extra effort.

Like so:

----------

dr del (01-06-2010)

----------


## icygirl

> I haven't had a ball in years, but am about to purchase a blue eyed leucy male baby.  I joined here to research the seller.  Where do I go to do that?


http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/f...splay.php?f=90
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...splay.php?f=13

The search function is on the right hand side of the banner towards the top of the screen. Good luck.

----------


## Caz

Black for me personally. So much cleaner (IMO) and so much more to play with.

----------


## ddiaz

Has anyone ever bred or heard of breeding Leucistic to Leucistic and what the outcome is?  I was looking around and haven't seen any.  Has anyone ever done it?

----------


## EmberBall

A black Eyed lucy will produce all Fires or Sulfurs if it is not bred to another Het Black Eyed Lucy.  A Super Mojave will produce all Mojaves, so breed the two snakes I posted pics of back on page like 2, and you get all Sulfur Mojaves.  

When you mix a Black Eyed Lucy with a Super Blue eyed from a Mojave x Lesser, it gets more complicated :Smile: 

Dave

----------


## NatelovesBPs

> Except snows are not white when they are adults.


Yeah IMO snows cant even be compared, only the cleanest have no pattern  and I dont care for pink/ red eyes....... next!

----------


## NatelovesBPs

> I like them both, however I want the blue eyes for a bright white animal, but I hope my black eyes turn out with a lot of yellow blotching.


Totally agree, if both a black eye and a blue eye are pure white i choose blue any day f the week but..... If the black eye has alot of sweet looking yellow sloptching/ stripes then its much harder to choose.

----------


## NatelovesBPs

> I have both, a Super Sulfur and Super Mojave, and think they are both cool in their own way.
> 
> Super Mojave-this snake was from a two egg clutch, from a Sulfur Mojave x Sulfur Mojave breeding, so she could have Sulfur in her.  She has the dark head, and some nice yellow coloring to her.  The blue eyes are definetly a cool look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I ever produce a blackEL I want it to look exactly like that, beautiful snake  :Good Job: . Is that basically a random trait or is there any way to selectively breed fires for a better chance at producing ones with the splotching? IMO FAR better than a pied. I know this is a bit harsh but I think pieds are ugly as adults, too dark.

----------


## TessadasExotics

> Yeah IMO snows cant even be compared, only the cleanest have no pattern  and I dont care for pink/ red eyes....... next!


Not sure I understand what your saying, but snows aren't supposed to be patternless. That's why they are called snow. They are white on white.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Blue for me. Those blue eyes are just stunning!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I know you are probably tired of seeing her pic, so will only post one 
> 
> 
> Dave


Nope, I'll never get tired of this one. That is my all time favorite ball python in the world.  :Bowdown:

----------


## NatelovesBPs

> Not sure I understand what your saying, but snows aren't supposed to be patternless. That's why they are called snow. They are white on white.


I said this because snows got brought up in the post. For one they arent part of the lucy complex so they dont belong in the post. Two albino genes take away browns and blacks and axanthic genes remove  yellows and browns, so theroetically it should be a pure white snake.... but its not. Thats why I said they cannot be compared because they are not white and because this post is about opinions, in my opinion they cant be compared because I dont like them. I dont care much for albinos as a base morph, I dont like axanthics at all as a base morph and I dont care for snows. Ohh and I dont like pink/ red eyes. Its my opinion and they just dont belong in this post.

----------


## NatelovesBPs

> Not sure I understand what your saying, but snows aren't supposed to be patternless. That's why they are called snow. They are white on white.


And wouldnt white on white be considered patternless??? Or did you mean dirty white on light yellow???

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I currently have blue eyed but Im working on making some black eyed super fires. I love all the lightest morphs and eye color doesnt really matter to me.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

I heard there was a snake produced that was a blue AND black eyed lucy. Not sure what the eye colors turned out to be but heard it looked like a lucy that had icing drizzled on it. I've never seen pictures so I still don't know if it's true but if anybody has them or can confirm, I'd love to know.

----------


## Mike Schultz

My favorite  :Wink:

----------


## yardy

> But if you're looking for a great white snake - then go for a snow.


Agree 100% on that! IMO a snow is a 'proper' albino  :Smile:

----------


## T&C Exotics

I love all the white snakes they all have great breeding potential as well as just being beautiful animals.

----------


## JibbaJabba

> Has anyone ever bred or heard of breeding Leucistic to Leucistic and what the outcome is?  I was looking around and haven't seen any.  Has anyone ever done it?


I actually wonder the same ...  :Good Job:

----------


## Mike Schultz

> I actually wonder the same ...


as its a recessive trait, leucistic to leucistic would make... all leucistics! as long as they are the same kind of leucy (blue eye, black eye, ivory etc)

----------


## ClarkT

I like the black, but would rather have a blue, as I like the mojave's better than fires. So I chose both. They're both AWESOME!

----------


## exiled reptile

black just because they have a more intense and penetrating gaze.blues just look realy dopey when they look at you.just like husky.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> My favorite


What is it?

----------


## dembonez

imo blue looks so pretty! :Good Job:  :Snake:

----------


## Mike Schultz

> What is it?


New leucy

----------


## Greez1986

They are both very nice but if I was forced to choose I'd go with blue eyed

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> New leucy


I kind of figured that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  What are the genetics? I really dig the faint markings on it.

----------


## Mike Schultz

> I kind of figured that  What are the genetics? I really dig the faint markings on it.


Same as the other leucistics- breed a het to a het  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> Same as the other leucistics- breed a het to a het


Okay, I can see this is going nowhere. At least a hint?

----------


## Mike Schultz

I'm here to hype, not hint!

----------


## mainbutter

Can you at least "hype" whether or not it's compatible with either current lucies?  :Razz:

----------


## Mike Schultz

> Can you at least "hype" whether or not it's compatible with either current lucies?


My eHarmony application got rejected so I don't know :/

----------


## darrenp

blue eyed for me just like the gaze
quick question does the butter produce a blue eyed?
many thanks

----------


## abi21491

> blue eyed for me just like the gaze
> quick question does the butter produce a blue eyed?
> many thanks


Butter produces blue  :Smile:

----------

darrenp (05-04-2010)

----------


## Gloryhound

I like the look of black or blue eyed Lucy's.  We managed to produce our first BEL's this year with a Mojave X Mojave clutch.  Out of 6 eggs we got 0.3 Super Mojaves (BEL's), 1.1 Mojaves, and 1.0 normal.  Would have been nice to get at least one male super, but I am not going to complain about the out come.

----------


## EmberBall

That is a really good picture, and a stellar snake.

Dave

----------

_Gloryhound_ (07-01-2010)

----------


## kellysballs

I will eventually have one of each. The super fire Alice has is absolutely amazing!

----------


## Chakajo

> 


That is the most adorable bp I have ever seen.  

After years of waiting I finally got my first bp recently (a normal).  What I truly wanted was a BEL, but I can't afford one.  Maybe next year I'll be able to get the Mojave or butter pair (haven't decided yet) that I'll need to make one.  

Can a Blue Eyed Lucy be made by crossing Mojave x Butter?  Forgive me if that's a stupid question.  I know a lucy is a super form, but I don't know if maybe the mojave and butter share an allele that would make it possible, or something.  :Confused:

----------

_Gloryhound_ (07-01-2010)

----------


## Oxylepy

Personally now I have to say I love all 4 solid white snakes. BELs, BLackELs, Snows, and Albino Super Black Pastels.

The BEL complex morphs are: Mojave, Vin Russo, Lesser, Butter, and Phantom. However the only ones that produce supers that are BELs are Vin Russo, Lesser, and Butter. The Super Mojave has a distinct graying of the head and the Super Phantom isnt a white snake. I'm not sure about Vin Russo being bred to the other 4 or Phantom being bred to anything but Lesser, but any combination of Butter/Mojave/Lesser will make a BEL. In my opinion you should not breed Butters and Lessers if you arent an expert on them because you'll have a heck of a time distinguishing which offspring are which.

----------

Chakajo (07-01-2010)

----------


## sho220

> blue eyed for me just like the gaze
> quick question does the butter produce a blue eyed?
> many thanks


Here's a Butter x Lesser Lucy...showing off his "dopey" look... :Very Happy:

----------


## Eyeball

Wow .....where do you start? I Like them both and currently have a male and female Fire Ball. I like the Fire because the black eyed Lucy they produce is sooooo white and fire as a clean up gene is great. Take the Fire fly for example that is one of the lightest and brightest simple combos around.
   Now on the other hand I wish i had gotten into the Blue Eyed Complex along time ago!!! With all the current bel making hets and and the Phantom/Mystic and the Crystal being added to the complex...WOW. Id have to say the potential for combos inside the BEL complex and all the" Multiple suppers " (ie. Phantom/Lesser= BEL , Phantom/Phantom=Super Phantom , Lesser/Lesser= BEL)  makes the Blue eyed Complex my favorite hands down. I wish i had twenty of every animal in this complex!!!!!!!
  Thanks, Eyeball :Cool:

----------


## wax32

I like them both and hope to make some in a few years.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Evildrdee

Here is my sweet girl, Coconut. She is from a Mojave X Lesser. Has a bit of every color in her eyes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> My eHarmony application got rejected so I don't know :/


LMAO thanks it's nice to start the day off with a good laugh :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

You know what I can't wait to see? When someone puts a fire lesser or fire Russo to another one.. I wonder which gene would cancel the other out in a Leucistic that contains both a blue eyed gene and a black eyed gene. What color would the eyes be? 

Since the albino gene cancels out the blue eyed gene in cherry bombs and polar balls, making the eyes a soft, crystal pink.. Then maybe a blue eyed/black eyed leucy would be similar. The eyes wouldn't be blue or black but somewhere in the middle maybe? Hmmmmm.

----------


## Gto_402

What if your threw the pastel genes in a super butter/lesser/ mojave leucy? Would that give us a patternless white snake with green eyes?

----------


## mommanessy247

eh i think the blue eyed are ok and i really havent seen a black eyed to compare so...
but honestly they're only "ok" cuz i'm really not a fan of the dark heads and non- white bodies. they just look...well, dirty.
i like the kind of clean, bright white that's on the pieds, so IF i were to ever think of having any all white snake it would have to be that kind of clean, bright white. 
i'm so shallow, i know and i hate that but i really like the clean look.

----------


## pinkeye714

> You know what I can't wait to see? When someone puts a fire lesser or fire Russo to another one.. I wonder which gene would cancel the other out in a Leucistic that contains both a blue eyed gene and a black eyed gene. What color would the eyes be? 
> 
> Since the albino gene cancels out the blue eyed gene in cherry bombs and polar balls, making the eyes a soft, crystal pink.. Then maybe a blue eyed/black eyed leucy would be similar. The eyes wouldn't be blue or black but somewhere in the middle maybe? Hmmmmm.



or it would be better if this happened.



think of the odds ahaha

----------


## mommanessy247

pinkeye714 - 

that is such an awesome pic!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> or it would be better if this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> think of the odds ahaha


Lol no pun intended!  :Razz:

----------


## SpiffyYoshi

That's crazy because I was thinking about a lucy with one black and one blue eye as I was reading through this, wondering if any exist.

----------


## abi21491

This snake is both a Blue Eyed Lucy and a Black Eyed Lucy... Unfortunately I haven't seen a closeup of the eyes.

----------


## CustomChevyGuy

i would love a blue eyed, simply for the fact that it would be something that you dont see to much, let alone if it was a lighter blue like my eyes  :Very Happy:

----------

